

Google Buys Jaiku. - veritas
http://uk.techcrunch.com/2007/10/09/jaiku-bought-by-google/

======
bootload
Just occurred to me after reading this article, ( _"Google plans software, not
phone"_ ~
[http://www.australianit.news.com.au/story/0,24897,21432315-1...](http://www.australianit.news.com.au/story/0,24897,21432315-15321,00.html)
) that Jaiku could be part of the google software.

